# Looking for baggy shorts (for XC) to put over bibs



## the_marsbar (Jun 26, 2009)

I am getting tired of having to wash my bib shorts several times to get all the sand/mud out of the chamois.

Which baggy shorts would be good to use, with bib shorts underneath? I was thinking about the Endura MT500 or MTR baggy shorts. Do anyone have experience with these?

I am mostly interested in the opinion of XC-people, since I don't want overly baggy shorts, they will be used for XC riding (and perhaps occasionally for racing).


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I ride in bibs always, but on mtb social rides use a Zoic Ether shell with its thoughtful pocket design and longer inseam (the padding blows) or a simple pair of nylon Timberland shorts purchased on eBay years ago for $5. Great length, tough. I believe the Zoics were on major sale. I think the new Fly MTB shorts are decent, too, as a liner. Nothing compares to a highend bib short in the padding department.

I tried racing in baggies during a fun local race and did not like it. Hotter and adds weight. Yep, I said it add weight, ha.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

When I get my shorts particularly dirty, I rinse them in the shower before I wash.

Before I stopped caring, I used to wear cut-off camo pants over my cycling shorts. Really, I don't think you need specialty shorts - anything but cotton will work okay, once you're already wearing cycling shorts. Lighter synthetics are better, so board shorts, hiking shorts, the top 40% of a pair of hot weather BDU pants, all kinds of things work.


----------



## bjorn240 (Oct 4, 2005)

C9 by Champion plaid golf shorts at Target. $20 on sale. The plaid ones have 5% spandex so stretch a little. Solid ones don't. They are super sturdy and don't get dirty and clean easily. Also, they look very MTB.


----------



## bjorn240 (Oct 4, 2005)

Seriously the above is not a joke. I wear them 2x per week and am racing a 6 hour in them in two weeks. Assos bibs or knickers underneath.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I like the endura Humvee lites a lot. Also a very close second would be mavic stratus (I think it's the stratus)


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeti makes a very nice short - the Freeland. Waist snaps stay snapped, zipper pockets for stuff, cinch tabs at the waist, zippered vents, slim cut, not too long.


----------



## the_marsbar (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will take a look at your suggestions, and figure out which are the best for what I need.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess if you're wearing a liner, then the little seam down the middle of the jeans/shorts/daisy dukes doesn't matter?

But why wear bibs? My friends do say they are awesome, but I don't get why.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

No waistband.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Also, bib shorts don't ride down. And depending on your belly to waist ratio, they may help prevent you from sharing your ass crack with the world.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I ride with columbia shorts..I also have a pair of lands end adventure shorts that I wear as well...and I wear my bike shorts underneath..the reason why I like these shorts is that they have a flexible waist band..and a adjuster belt as well.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

squareback said:


> But why wear bibs? My friends do say they are awesome, but I don't get why.


Because you haven't tried them?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a few pair of bibs but I can't say they feel much better than a nice pair of regular shorts. The thing is I think people compare the comfort of $200 bibs to $50 shorts.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have 2 sets I wear over a bib in the winter - One by Endura, one Scott. They really do help. Both are 100% recommended by me, although I think I prefer the Endura for the winter as they are a much tougher material, and the Scott for the summer.

Endura Downhill Shorts 2013:

Endura Downhill Short | Chain Reaction Cycles

And Scott Mind:

SCOTT Mind ls/fit Shorts - SCOTT Sports


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a pair of Endura Hummvee. Comfortable, has many pockets (2 "vent pockets"), looks good (at least in black), comes with liner. It's good in cold and wet weather. In the summer a little warm with the liner, but overall I'm satisfied, quality shorts.

https://www.endura.co.uk/product-detail.asp?ProductID=116


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have the Hummvee 3/4 (although as you can tell from this thread, I tossed the liner), and I agree with that description. Really nice product. I'd like to get a pair of the shorts at some point, too. They also make a Hummvee Lite if you want something a little lighter and simpler.


----------



## TurnerRick (Jul 27, 2011)

Zoics are the best, the fit is great, the customer service is beyond belief, I tore out the zipper and sent them back and got a brand new pair for exchange. Plenty of pockets and a great fit.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

TurnerRick said:


> Zoics are the best, the fit is great, the customer service is beyond belief, I tore out the zipper and sent them back and got a brand new pair for exchange. Plenty of pockets and a great fit.


I think it is funny how we all have our own opinions as to what we like best. I have had two pair of zoics and never felt like they fit as well as my magics or enduras. One word of advice is if you find a pair you really like buy two more.


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

bjorn240 said:


> C9 by Champion plaid golf shorts at Target. $20 on sale. The plaid ones have 5% spandex so stretch a little. Solid ones don't. They are super sturdy and don't get dirty and clean easily. Also, they look very MTB.
> 
> View attachment 846611


exactly, i bought 3 pairs of these for golf many years ago and they are perfect mountain biking shorts especially in the hot weather. They stretch a little which makes pedaling comfortable. They are a bit slim and not overly baggy which is nice so you don't notice them when you are riding


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

My new fav are the skyline shorts by Troy lee designs. Light weight and can be had for a reasonable price. My past experience with endura product is favorable. The humvee lite would be a better choice if you were to wear over bibs


----------



## the_marsbar (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions 

Has anyone tried the Gore X-Alps?


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

I go to Ross... $10-$15 cargo shorts for me...(over my bibs)


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Jett Raptors are THE BEST xc/trail mountain bike baggies, IMO. I ride 5-6 days a week in very abusive conditions, and nothing lasts like these shorts do.... yet, they have a nice feel, excellent cut, adjustable waist band, adjustable ventilation, and well-designed pocket options. I have 3 pairs, one pair that I've been abusing for 5 years.... the stretch panel on the upper ass has lost a bit of its stretchy rebound, but other than that, they're like new. Multiple crashes that led to bloody skin and torn fancy pants underneath, but the Raptors don't even show a blemish. The version from the last year or two also has a VERY good liner also....rivals my top end Pearl Izumi shorts and bibs in the blissful taint department. Keep your eyes peeled and you can find the set w/ liner and baggy on sale for about 70 bucks.


----------



## spoolunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I found these on Ebay. Kult Men&apos;s Mountain Biking Shorts Padded New with Tags Sz Small | eBay Kult brand. Upstart company with Rip stop shorts and padded. Mine work great!


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Troy Lee Skyline shorts

Troy Lee Designs® | Skyline Short


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Do your bibs get to agitate properly in the machine or do the straps get tangled around the rest of your load, perhaps that prevents them from getting clean? If this is happening, I recommend washing the bibs in a mesh laundry bag (sometimes called lingerie bag because they're used to address the same problem with bra straps). If you can't find a lingerie bag, PM me and I'll send you one.

DirtBaggies (disclaimer, it's my company) are designed specifically designed to work with bibs. They're probably the lightest available, XC focused.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

When I click to check other reviews, in your sig, it goes to a dead page.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Westin. I've edited it, it should point here: DirtBaggies - Press Reviews


----------

